# Who's on 3rd?



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Today im feeling like an idiot and really should've kept up on lessons

I've got a song in Dm...i've got alittle riff that i want to harmonize, but i cant get it to sound right based on 3rd's...

So if the riff went F E D C A...what are the notes that i should be playing to get it to harmonize right? Or would 5's sound better?

Maybe i'm just tired and not hearing it right...but most likely i'm not understanding 3's correctly


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thirds are up two notes from the "fundamental" so from F, you would go up to A. The only other thing you need to remember is that D minor has one flat - B, so if you end up on a B, you need to flatten it. (In this case, not relevant.)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

and the steps would remain the same, right?

so, if played in unison it would be

guit 1 - F E - D -C A
guit 2 - A G# F# E C#

right?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> and the steps would remain the same, right?
> 
> so, if played in unison it would be
> 
> ...


With flatted 3rds as appropriate for the minor chords.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> and the steps would remain the same, right?
> 
> so, if played in unison it would be
> 
> ...


Close. There are no sharps in the key of D minor.

Edit: The distance between thirds is not constant. There are "major" thirds and "minor" thirds.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i found a fretboard chart...it looks like the scale is a D Aeolian

guit 1 - F E D C A
guit 2 - A G F E D

i'll try that...i'm working with a recording right now...maybe i should record both and overlay them to hear them together...rather than play off a recording...


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Not to interrupt your creative musings, but there are different types of minor scales as well- a D harmonic minor harmonization would contain a Bb and a C#, if it is more of a modal sound you're after, you have the choice of a dorian or aeolian scale. D dorian uses B natural and C, and D Aeolian uses Bb and C.it's just different colours dependent on where your composition is going. If you're getting stuck on the notes there is a number system for scale tones which can simplify the learning of scales ie. a major scale would be 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 corresponding to c,d,e,f,g,a,b,c or in terms of intervallic distances-tone,tone,semi-tone,tone,tone,tone,semi-tone.
Dorian would be 1,2,b3,4,5,6,b7,8 etc.
If you learn the number system you can apply it to any key center without even 'knowing' the notes, just follow the patterns that the numbers dictate. I have students that use the number system and aren't really interested in knowing the theory of it, others want to know the theory as well which takes more time.
The beauty of using the number system is that it can be used for chords as well(large Roman numerals for major or dominant chords, and small Roman numerals for minor,minor b5's and diminished chords . For example I,vi,ii,V7 progressions which all jazz guys use is C, A-,D-,G7.If you the chords in one key all you have to do is move to a different fret(up or down) and play the same progression and you'll be playing in a different key.(transposing-this probably needs more explanation to be clear)

Regarding your 3rd's harmonization;you might also find that inverted intervals sound better in some cases-simple flip the notes from top to bottom eg. f-a is a 3rd, a-f is a 6th. Harmonizing in 6ths can sound great too.
Anyways, hope this helps a bit.
Cheers
Chris


----------

